# help me find photos of these guys!



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I figure someone somewhere has to know where good photos of these guys are hiding, and I would much rather find a clipped photo (personal use, no public/published/anything) than take a hairy winter photo. The bucks I need are:

Companeros Clinton Sonoma
Rowes' Maddison Rialto
Castle Rock Guy Noir
Proverbial Pygmies Illusion
S & L Farms Wyatt Earp


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Castle Rock Guy Noir. Not the best picture. Plus Daughters...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Companeros Clinton Sonoma


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

S & L Farms Wyatt Earp


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you! That leaves one left to get, and while he's still gor super short hair from his last show, he's dangerous enough that I don't want to mess with it. Trouble is, Rowes' Toggs hasn't been updated since 2004 and the only other stuff I can find is pdf show results.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Almost forgot-I have a couple of pictures of Goldthwaite Bootonniere, but non clipped and none before his pastern broke down.


----------



## goatking (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## goatking (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry idk how this app works yet but here are my goats!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

These are a small selection of the boys I work with (export to Australia...if we're sucessful). My boss wants nice photos of them for record purposes, and since everybody but Rialto is in winter fuzzies, clipped photos that we can find are preferred.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TheMixedBag said:


> Almost forgot-I have a couple of pictures of Goldthwaite Bootonniere, but non clipped and none before his pastern broke down.


How about this one? I can't get the image alone to copy, but this is the URL for it - I hope.

http://www.raesmajesticnubians.com/images/7f22d1c25eebde43c016ba06a4f405b3_lj7i.jpg


----------



## Zarreebe (Jun 8, 2014)

TheMixedBag said:


> These are a small selection of the boys I work with (export to Australia...if we're sucessful). My boss wants nice photos of them for record purposes, and since everybody but Rialto is in winter fuzzies, clipped photos that we can find are preferred.


Does that mean that more Nigerian Dwarf semen is on its way to Australia (or has already arrived) i.e. Castle Rock Guy Noir?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Possibly. I only work with the animals, not with the owners. Once they're out of my care, I have no clue what happens.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm curious  why are we exporting semen to other countries? Are they paying for it?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

It's through individuals, not one country specifically. When I say Australia, it means "a guy in Australia who paid out of pocket".


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

TheMixedBag said:


> It's through individuals, not one country specifically. When I say Australia, it means "a guy in Australia who paid out of pocket".


Ooooohhhhh, I get it  that's pretty neat that you do stuff like that  so are you just like shipping part of that bucks semen over there or all of it?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Everything that qualifies for export is sent (our goal was 3-400 units each, I don't know exact final numbers). There were a few who put up domestic use straws (U.S. only), but they would still be for sale through the Australian buyer.

I will say this-IF we are successful again this year (maybe a couple other countries joining in?), we just might be able to figure out a way to export without post-mortem Scrapies testing. It's just a pipe dream at this point though.


----------



## Zarreebe (Jun 8, 2014)

Getting Nigerian Dwarfs as a new breed in Australia means there should be continued interest in importing semen (and possibly embryos) from the US, as there are only embryos from 6 does and semen from 3 bucks to start the breed off in Australia. No doubt that took a lot of time, money and effort to organise. Well done to the person who took the initiative to do that.


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

*Goldthwaite Bootonniere*



TheMixedBag said:


> Almost forgot-I have a couple of pictures of Goldthwaite Bootonniere, but non clipped and none before his pastern broke down.


I have been given an option to purchase semen from Goldthwaite Bootonniere, I would love to see some more photographs of him! I have only seen a headshot.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Australian or US? I haven't got any flattering photos, he's just not a photogenic buck. I know the importer has photos of him set up and clipped, but I don't have access to them. There are a couple of side shots floating somewhere, they may be in this thread.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's Bootinneer.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

That's actually his son. Boots is a bit darker.


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

TheMixedBag said:


> Australian or US? I haven't got any flattering photos, he's just not a photogenic buck. I know the importer has photos of him set up and clipped, but I don't have access to them. There are a couple of side shots floating somewhere, they may be in this thread.


US, I'm still kinda shopping around and having decided on the male yet, I may just get semen from a few bucks sent over all at once and bank them for future use. Thanks for the images, the Aussie Nigerian program should be interesting. They did something similar with horses (again certain private individuals and not the actual government)

I would love to get Melaans over here, not much different than big black sables, but that was one of my original interests in goats


----------

